# What do you guys use for harnesses?



## Max713 (Aug 20, 2011)

As the title says, what do you guys use for harnesses, specifically for outside adventures?
Kimo is just over 3' long now, and I'd like to start taking him outside. I tried a ferret harness, but its a bit to bulky, doesn't fit him right, and he hates it. Looking for suggestions!


----------



## james.w (Aug 20, 2011)

I use a ferret harness that is pretty much the same as a puppy harness just a little smaller.
You can kind of see it in this pic...


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 20, 2011)

i use reptile harness/leash. i got liek 6 of them for free with one of my adoptee iguanas lol


----------



## jumper123 (Aug 20, 2011)

I bought a dog harness xsmall. It's a harness/ dress and she looks very pretty.


----------



## jmulley6 (Aug 20, 2011)

Same exact one as James lol
Reptile harness was too easy for her to get out of (smart little bugger)


----------



## Neeko (Aug 21, 2011)

I just a xs dog harness since he to big for ferret ones.


----------



## tora (Aug 21, 2011)

I use a ferret one and the leather reptile one. I like how the leather one fits better though. It's so hard to find that middle ground on the ferret one, between too tight it's uncomfortable but not loose enough to get out of.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 21, 2011)

I use a T-Rex reptile leash, but Kodo is getting disturbingly good at taking it off. He's way too smart for his and my own good. He really isn't too fond of putting it on, but I'm the only person he will allow to do so. When my assistant tried, he attacked the leash and tried to bite the cinching mechanism off. I am thinking of getting him a puppy or ferret harness soon.


----------



## Kebechet (Aug 21, 2011)

I use a Comfort Control dog harness. Link is around 40 inches now, and he's nearly outgrown his small one. To see what I'm talking about, you can go here: http://www.fourpaws.com/products/comfort-control-harnesses.htm

Alternately, when he was younger I had a custom harness made by http://www.cozypetz.com/ (watch out for the music, you can't turn it off) for around six dollars. She's wonderful and fast! You just need to give her measurements and she'll probably have something for you within 24 hours. 
A picture of Link wearing his vest can be found here http://www.cozypetz.com/10HappyCustomers.html towards the bottom  He's the only lizard there lol.


----------



## Orion (Aug 21, 2011)

Hug-a-dog harness.


----------



## jtpowers (Aug 21, 2011)

Orion said:


> Hug-a-dog harness.



THAT looks awesome. Looks like it would be comfortable, is it neoprene and mesh? How easy is it to put on?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 21, 2011)

_For smaller tegus I use the Iguana leash with the leather strap and for larger tegus it's a ferret or dog harness. The last one I got for Dino was the Blue Comfort Harness that Kebechet posted. That was the day I took him in the store and tried different ones to find out what fit and worked for him.

Natsuki hasn't been anywhere to need one but his day will come,.. if Dino's don't fit, he'll be in the store too._


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 22, 2011)

Tonka is big so he uses a small dog harness he despises it and slithers around on the ground trying to get out. 




I have a smaller ferret harness for my extreme he is better about getting in the harness.


----------



## ilovelizards (Aug 22, 2011)

I use a leather reptile one and a modafided cat harness


----------

